# Picture of Kukishinden Ryu katana



## Eireannach (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi,

Would anyone be so kind as to post a picture of a Kukishinden-Ryu katana?

Many thanks,

Yours in budo,
Gerard


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is one... well maybe not but I just wanted to share this sword!http://www.tcedge.com/prodinfo.asp?number=CE-SW264




Only $99.95

:ninja:
FN


----------



## Eireannach (Dec 8, 2005)

Seriously, anyone?


----------



## Peter Steeves (Dec 11, 2005)

This might be a bit of a reach here, but two possible solutions for you:

1) In the first videos put out by the Jinenkan, the sword we are using is modeled after a Kukishin sword, according to the person who bought it from Hatsumi sensei. So, if you can get your hands on a copy, you'll at least have video of it.

2) That brings me to the other pseudo-option, which is to find somebody who was training in Japan maybe 8 years ago-ish. That's about when Hatsumi sensei had a lot of those around. Then it seems to have switched to the Shinden Fudo Ryu style sword.

If memory serves me correctly, I remember the Kukishin sword having a fairly deep sori (curve) and the deepest point of that curve being a little further back towards the tsuba than I would normally expect.

Hope this helps (and sorry if it doesn't!) :asian:


----------



## Eireannach (Dec 12, 2005)

Peter,

Thanks for replying. I'm probably not going to buy the video but was hoping somebody that got one of those swords a few years ago might have posted a picture, but it's not a big deal.

Again, thanks for the rply.

Yours in budo,
Gerard


----------

